# Shower screen Sage Dual Boiler



## nuggy (Jan 22, 2015)

Could anyone help me out. I removed the shower screen, small plastic piece behind it and also the rubber ring for cleaning. However when putting it back together I've managed to forget the correct orientation for the rubber and plastic piece! If anyone could describe or send a picture that would be great.

Any help much appreciated.


----------

